# Catfish Tournament rigg "tight lining"



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

Yea!! free advice /tip/secrete call it what you will I am not trying to teach a old dog as your self a new trick, I'm just showing the horse where the warter is if it taste good drink it!! In this case if it works use it . 
I have only been cat fishing now this is my 5th year I didnt know what a carolina slide rig was till my 5-6 tournament, Boy! when i found out what that was I felt I was going to take over the world in cat fishing Game on!! 
I'm getting in the MONEY NOW anyways long story short cat fishing is all about location, location, location. yup just like real estate. Getting in the Money was lil tougher than I had thought. Is like a tough match making game putting together location of the fish with the different seasons of the year and still thats a changing situation year to year. I Mainly anchor fish /tightline what have you which involves alot spot moving fishing diff depths /structure changing it up till you find the fish or just gamble on killing a lot of time on one spot it's a tough/dangerious call to make fishing a tournament but hey some times going all in pays off too..... 
Anyways location is all up to you guys, Here's a lil something I have been using the past few years and has been doing me good!! 








What your looking at is a standard carolina rig at the bottom there instead direct to my main line i run a 3.8-4' line to a 3 way swivle 8-12" line with hook with a 3-4' piece of air hose. These are the specs i found best works with this rigging entire rig should be 40 lb. mono test NOT BRAID 5-8 OT circle hooks what i prefer I tie my main line 20 lb min right to the top of the 3 way swivle bait it up and fish. 
NOTE: if your main line is braid you should run a 1' 40lb leader from your 3 way swivle to a standard barrel swivel and then tie on your braid if you must do this shorten up the 3.8-4' mid leader to compensate the over all length of this rig. 








As you can see by: this fine illustration There is 2 benifits to this rig...... 
1. you can fish bottom and suspended at the same time 
2. you can fish multiple baits "live and cut" I will normally put cut bait on top live at the bottom . top bait will need to be a well secured/ hooked cut bait the cintrifical force of the cast will throw off the top bait if not well hooked may happen a couple times through the night. 
Hey! how i see it were fishing a tournament fishing this rig allows me to have 8 baits outinstead of only 4 there will be some days i will only on the top hook!!
_________________


----------

